# Eat and Smoke...where?



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

I want to start this thread to identify places where one can enjoy good food and /or coffee and have that shot of nicotine as well.

Coffee shops:
The Grind, Manazel Tower, Bur Dubai - so-so coffee, sandwiches, smoking area outside, shisha available too

3nity cafe, Spinneys Burjuman - good coffee, pasta, salad, sandwiches, smoking area

Starbucks, Sheikh Zayed - tables and chairs outside for a smoke while having your brew. (note: 2 starbucks on Sheikh Zayed if you are going to AUH. The 1st one do not have a smoking area)

Costa Cafe, Dubai Internet City - sandwiches, cookies, muffins, coffee, smoking area on the park overlooking the Dubai Internet City lake.

Feel free to add more fellas!

Cheers!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Fellas??

There are lots of open air venues across the city where you can smoke.

Irish Village
The Cellar
All the restaurants at Century Village
Barasti
Bussola at Mina Seyahi
All Madinat outdoor areas
etc, etc

You can still smoke in many bars too. It's not as if smoking has been banned citywide.....

-


----------



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

that is one of the things I will enjoy about Dubai....being able to smoke indoors...far more civilized than Oz


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Osh!

There are still some places you can smoke indoors, but it's not like it was even a year ago unfortunately. Still better than UK or Aus though.
-


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

The Lakes Club - outside and it's licensed


----------

